# Canning peaches Video!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

So easy, anyone can do it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a good one, thanks for posting.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Tracker your giving me flashbacks of my childhood. 

Hey the State fair is coming up!


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I love making that stuff! I make some killer pickled beets and cabbage also although I don’t eat the stuff. I do get asked to make it a lot though.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Love canned peaches! Problem is, they don't last long. 


I'll be putting up about 30 pints of Sweet Chilly Sauce this weekend. It takes about 8 hours of cooking and constantly stirring. Great on Meatloaf!!


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I had some peaches that were four years old. A bit brown looking but still as tasty as day 1!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting the video - super helpful!


----------

